# "Cuz you know I do makeup...."



## Kels823 (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you ever had someone say that to you in conversation? Someone just said that to me in the hall today.. she was asking me about my hair color then started giving me lippie suggestions.. "Cuz you know I do makeup...." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I didnt want to say 'Oh Me too!!' Cuz I didnt want to steal her thunder.. How do you guys respond to this? Or am I the only person who ever hears this??


----------



## maxcat (Mar 14, 2007)

smile and shut up... that's what I do... but I get it all the time. ALL the time. Usually once they find out what I do (and I have great ways of working it into the conversation) they shut up like a clam.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 14, 2007)

I was in the hospital with my friend (whos mom was going into surgery) & it was a stuid early morning so I was just getting around to putting makeup on while we were waiting...this day it was just brows, mascara & liner & maybe some l/g....& my friends sister started giving me tips on my eyebrows.

Those of you that know me know that I am obsessed with eyebrows so that's the last thing I need advice on-from a teenager (ok, so she's not a teenager, but you know the makeup style I'm talking about...).  

My friend & I quickly exchanged mischevious looks & a little giggle.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 15, 2007)

i HATE that! Not trying to say that I know everything about makeup, but I can't stand when someones (who isn't exactly hot shit) starts trying to teach me something! I just try not be lash out. lol.. and politely let them know what I'm doing by agreeing with what they say and adding little tidbits of my own. Don't get me wrong guys, I still have a lot to learn, but that doesn't mean I don't know anything! hahaha..


----------



## kalice (Mar 15, 2007)

oh lord, 

I had a classmate come up to me and tell me my mascara was clumpy out of nowhere. It wasn't perfect but my lashes are so short you can barely see them, much less the mascara on them. It was coming from a Bobby Lee lookalike (seriously looked like Bobby Lee's female impersonations) girl wears blue eyeshadow in the most godawful way. 
I threw up a little in the back of my mouth. 

People come in many varieties, just don't engage with them. If you find that trait annoying, likewise others will as well, and karma will eventually bite them in the ass.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Mar 16, 2007)

I love it because i say in response,...."Really?! ME too! I have been in the industry for 14 years now, where do you work?!"

Long silence.....
hehehe


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChynaSkye* 

 
_I love it because i say in response,...."Really?! ME too! I have been in the industry for 14 years now, where do you work?!"

Long silence.....
hehehe_

 



that's good.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_Have you ever had someone say that to you in conversation? Someone just said that to me in the hall today.. she was asking me about my hair color then started giving me lippie suggestions.. "Cuz you know I do makeup...." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didnt want to say 'Oh Me too!!' Cuz I didnt want to steal her thunder.. How do you guys respond to this? Or am I the only person who ever hears this?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A little different...I had a girl that worked at a salon I went to tell me I needed to wear more makeup.  Never mind the fact she had colors like Electric Eel and Chrome Yellow up to her brow, and it looked like she applied her e/s with a paint roller. Cuz you know, she was a "cosmetologist". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't know how to respond without really hurting her feelings so I just said, "Uh-huh."


----------



## productjunkie (Mar 17, 2007)

I hate when someone comes to my counter for a demo and I'm asking them what they are wearing for the evening or what look they want etc... but they have brought along a friend. The friend proceeds to tell me what colours to put on the person "Do Vex on the lid with a purple maybe like Parfait Amour, something around that tone"... umm how about NO!
Yes, be passionate about makeup... but if your friend wanted YOU to do there makeup, they wouldn't be coming to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That was my rant for the day. haha.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 18, 2007)

Ah yes, as I've called them before, most often these are Girls (or guys)-With-A-Kit. If it's someone who seems to be for real, I might ask them who (photographers/theatres) they work with, or what sort of projects they've been doing lately. Otherwise I usually tend to ignore it politely. I don't actually encounter this all that much, mainly because I don't work counters and I don't make it widely known what I do when I'm out and about. Unless it's pertinent, who cares what I do?


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 27, 2007)

I get similar things, you get the amateurs telling the professionals how it's done. 
My brother's friend was over and we were discussing skincare, and it got worked into the conversation that I have sensitized skin, As soon as I said that she then went on a tangent telling me what to do, what producst I should invest in etc etc. It annoyed me to no end, all I had to say was "Ellen I'm a Beauty Therapist - I think I know a thing or two about skin/skincare"  That shut her up


----------

